# ID me please!! (exul hybrid?)



## Chicago Chad (Dec 28, 2017)

This is a mystery to me. I would appreciate any and all considerations. 
I can see exul, helenae and maybe coccineam. I am not a hybrid grower so if the plant is desirable to someone in the states, I am sure we can work something out. Origin-OZ, unlabeled


----------

